# Gypsy day 149 the stork came



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, today is Gypsy's due date. 
When I went done to do chores, she was extremely quiet and _not _happy. 
She was digging a hole in the straw and then stood there and looked at it, and then laid down only to get up again a few minutes later. But her tailhead wasn't arched and I saw no noticable contractions, so I went to church and I just got home *it's five thirty pm*

I went done to check on her and she is still extremely quiet and uncomfortable, but now she has goo and her tailhead is starting to arch.

Do you think she is getting ready---or am I just paranoid? She is usually a loud chatterer and licks me like crazy but today she just stood in the corner and looked very uncomfortable and was uncharacteristicly quiet.

I think tonight yet or tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

she is in the nesting stage :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

OH OH OH, you are going to have babies soon. YEA. :leap: :leap:

I think it is going to be a long night for you. Get that :coffee2: hot beverage ready you will need it.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

:greengrin: I'm staying up til 11:00 pm tonite! or later . . . if she starts labor tonite yet . . . 
:coffee2:  . I don't want to miss this at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FINALLY! 
:leap: my turn. :leap:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Yep, i'd say you'll have babies soon! :leap: Keep us posted!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

she does sound close.....she is uncomfortable.... because the kids are shifting towards the birth canal...babies soooooooooooooooon...... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

:leap: She's nesting.....and the other "symptoms" are saying that she'll be giving you those kids soon!!! :leap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

I had to come up to the house to warm up. :greengrin: 
I was laughing on my way up because just before I left her udder started jumping. Okay, weirdest thing in the world . . . .kind of freaked us both out. :ROFL: .
So I put my hand a little to the right of the center spot right in front of her udder and got a nice big kick which sent the udder jumping again. 
I think she is having small contractions, so we are in business!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Now....hopefully you can be able to do checks on her throughout the night so that you can be present to help her with getting her babies dry and fed.... :leap: Babies soon!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

I'll be checking her every hour until real labor starts. 
Can't wait! :leap: . Going back down to the barn soon . . .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Get warmed up and rested while you can because it just might be a long night.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Going to the barn now . . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

:dance: Ooo I am ray: for a very easy delivery.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Definitely some contractions.  
She's getting a wide eyed, staring look and actually tried to butt her own side. :roll: nasty individual. Second reason I want to be there at the birth----to make sure she doesn't try to harm her kids because she would definitely be that type. 
Her sides are starting to harden. 
Lot's of goo! Shook her tail and I got splattered. :roll: 
Here's for a long night. :cheers: <---- let's pretend that's pop.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

She should have kids on the ground by morning!

I forgot....it's only 8:47 where you are!!! LOL...It's 11:47 here....you MAY see kids by midnight!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*



> Here's for a long night. :cheers: <---- let's pretend that's pop.


she may of broke her water... if she splattered you....LOL... :greengrin: :wink:

I've never had a pop.... do that to me before.... :ROFL:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Yay! I'm headed to bed, but good luck!!!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

You haven't?
Ever tried 4 cans of mountain dew in a row?
My best friend actually fell off her horse, she was having the hysterics from too much sugar. :slapfloor: . Oh, to have an understanding mother! I will probably only beable to make 2 more trips down to the barn before having to stop for the night. :roll: 
Hoepfully she'll have them before midnight.
No her water didn't break. Just a long string of whitish goo.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Ok so maybe I'm not going to bed QUITE yet! Haha. Good luck! Hopefully she goes soooon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Talitha....a long string of goo is indicative that she should be gtting down to business VERY soon :leap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

:hair: I can't hold out til 9:30! I'm going to go check her in a few minutes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

I hope she's progressing.....otherwise it must be a long walk to the barn...lol

Talitha, how is she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*



> ou haven't?
> Ever tried 4 cans of mountain dew in a row?
> My best friend actually fell off her horse, she was having the hysterics from too much sugar. :slapfloor: . Oh, to have an understanding mother! I will probably only beable to make 2 more trips down to the barn before having to stop for the night. :roll:
> Hoepfully she'll have them before midnight.
> No her water didn't break. Just a long string of whitish goo.


 No water ...Oh well.... :shades:

Nope... haven't had that much dew...dew...LOL...but falling off a horse..... :doh: :thumbup: 
and getting back on....yep :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Liz, it is a very long walk to the barn.  but i hung out down there for about 20 min or so. 
She is very uncomfortable and gooing. 
Her sides are tightening, but other than all that, she isnt' vocal at all. 
I think she'll hold til tomorrow. 
I've been ordered to bed. 
Exhausted from running up and down a steep hill from house to barn for the eighth time today. 
I'll update you guys first thing in the morning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

There very well could be babies greeting you in the morning! G'night!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

And hopefully I will be able to wake myself up at 2.30 to go check on her . . . .can't see that happening, but will try. :wink: . 
Hoping for a beautiful little doe kid inthe morning.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

Talitha ... dont know if you are still awake, but before you go to bed ... drink eight glasses of water - you will wake up in a few hours and be able to check her :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

The general rule is, anytime you say, "she never did that before" then its a sign she's close.  Yes I've had does who were silent turn noisey and I've had does who weren't noisey but not quiet either turn silent. Each doe is different so all the signs don't work for them all.

Hera was just like that. Trying to hide all signs from me. She wasn't a friendly doe. I watched her on the tv camera for hours with her laying stock still in the corner. Finally went to bed and she woke me 30 minutes later with a kid hanging part way out. She was laying in a corner of her stall she'd never even looked at before. That was my sign for her. But I knew she was going to go due to ligaments being completely gone and her udder being bigger.


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

So how was the nite and do you have any babys yet.Hope everything is going well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

OK We are waiting. I am sure you have babies by now.

What is the scoop? :leap:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Possible for Does to start Labor Quietly?*

No babies yet. 
She stopped having contractions. 
She is very uncomfortable, 
ligs all long gone, 
all posty and stiff, 
still dripping goo. 
She's pooping alot more than usual so she is getting ready. 
Still making piles of hay and then staring at them wideyed. 
a little more vocal than yesterday but still weird. 
She may just hold out til day 150 after all, sweetgoats!
:hair: I hate this stage!
I need  :coffee2:. 
I was up half the night. :roll: . 
She's sticking true to the Doe's Code of Honor . . . I feel hysteria coming on.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

She's not eating and standing the corner! 
:leap: betting on having some kids today! :leap:

but then again, I bet that yesterday . . . :slapfloor: lol.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

Yup she sounds really close


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

I was going to take a pix of her but my camera batteries showed empty so . . . . :roll: 
I'm thinking later this afternoon. 
I am hoping for a moonspotted baby as her (Gypsy's)legs are dark gold and covered with lighter cream spots.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

Hopefully she goes before sundown today!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

No kidding. . . . 
:greengrin: or should I say, ditto!

If she makes me wait another day, I will lose it. 
Spirit is due on the 12th . . . . :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

who wants Gypsy to wait another day so we can see Talitha loose it? muahaha :slapfloor:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

sorry, that won't happen. 
We're in labor! or rather, she is . . . 
Have been for an hour . . .had to come home and warm up. 
:wahoo: three cheers! I'll update when It's all over.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

woot! I will keep my phone handy just in case you need to call. But I hope all goes well and you and her have a safe and easy delivery


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

:clap: Here we go. I hope you got that camera battery changed. we will need pictures. :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**

Woohoo!!!! Good luck!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 the stork came.*

Okay. 
Spent 2-3 hours in the barn, toes turning blue and she's taking her sweet, quiet time. 
I got up and was gonna go up to the house really quick to warm up when she started pushing. 
Getting down there, I grabbed my camera and started taking pictures as two beautiful red legs came out. But that was ALL that came out. 
I'm like, oh no! and did a quick check to make sure the legs were front legs, and then reaching in tried to see if it was twins coming at one or something. 
Nope. But where the heck was the HEAD?
reaching a bit deeper, I found it. It was on it's way to twisting back. 
Thinking of Runaround and Dorcus, I hooked the jaw and dropped the camera and grabbed the legs with my other hand. 
He came out in a hurry then. A bit too fast. She was standing when he came out, and the cord broke and he tried to breathe. 
Moaning, I grabbed a rag and got all the **** out of his nose that I could then shook him abit so he sneezed the rest out. 
But he's big and beautiful and has white spots on his back. 
I'm happy.  
working on the pix. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

next :?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 Kidded! pics up*

lol. I have a beautiful buck kid.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo you edited and added info.

Congrats :boy: :dance:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm loving Red so far. I think he has moonspots---he has silver or white spots on his back, but they might be just white. 
:leap: Finally, A baby! *and my toes are almost thawed ....*


this is as far as I got with my pictures . . . .lol . . .better luck with Spirit.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Gypsy day 149 definately getting close . . .*no babies yet**



StaceyRoop said:


> woot! I will keep my phone handy just in case you need to call. But I hope all goes well and you and her have a safe and easy delivery


thankyou.  I almost needed you . . . but you know, you helped anyway by giving that advice to RunAround, so THANKYOU SO MUCH STACY. :hug: . He would have been stuck if I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Talitha!!!! I am so happy you were there to help out that little guy....he is a cutie with those long ears!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I am so glad trob1 gave that advise to me last year with Mia and that RunAround posted her kidding story. Seems that it has helped more then just one person.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, he's a real beauty!! Congrats!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! I'm glad my details on Dorcas's kidding helped so many people. :thumb:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks!
I just got back from chores, and he's all dry---looks like he's showered all over with little silver and light brown moonspots. 
I love him!.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwww....congrats ....he is so nice..... :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant wait to see pictures of the cute fellow


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> cant wait to see pictures of the cute fellow


here is another one, btu there are two on the 3rd page . . . .


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats! He's adorable! :boy: I can't wait to see pictures of him all fluffy and bouncing around. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > cant wait to see pictures of the cute fellow
> ...


I had replied already -- how was I suppose to know you decided to add pictures in that post :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

sorry. . .  bad habit . . .but it saves space!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> sorry. . .  bad habit . . .but it saves space!


haha thats ok.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATS! HE IS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations. I am so glad you were there. What a doll he is also.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks. 
he is a doll. While I was cleaning out his nose he was trying to suck my finger. lol. 
I thought I'd have to bottlefeed him because altho she loved on him, she would not let him touch her udder. So I had to brace her to get him to nurse a bit, and then *I just got back* when I went to check on him again, I positioned him to nurse then stepped away and she accepted it. 
So I'm relieved.


----------



## CodyMyGoat (Jan 28, 2009)

what a beauty!!

Good thing she let him nurse, i've heard bottle feeding can be a lot of work


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Spoil your big bouncing baby boy!


----------

